# Snow Equipment For Sale



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Selling off the fleet. We have a large assortment of snow and ice equipment. Newer equipment such as a 2018 John Deere 244K2 (70hp) loader with all the bells and whistles 1.4 yard bucket and only 430 hours, Looks like new 2015 New Holland T6 with brand new HLA snow wing Edge Flex blade only 990 hours, John Deere 7920 (240hp) with HLA Snow Wing 10-20' HD plow with Edge Flex - IVT transmission - 8200 hours - front 3 pt hitch, HLA Snow Wing for a loader 12'-18' (Cat IT coupler and John Deere couplers available), HLA 8-13 Snow Wing with skid steer quick connect plate - like new, Kubota L6060 with Cotech front mounted plow, Kubota L6060, inverted snowblowers, Normand Heavy Duty commercial PTO snowblower with dual augers and side discharge chute, Liquid Deicer equipment including a GPS controlled spray system mounted to a hook lift flat bed frame, 750 gallon brine maker, 3 - 3000 gallon storage tanks, 100 gallon UTV spray system, Bobcat Toolcat, Bobcat S250, 2 pickup truck mounted salters (Western Tornado electric and a Airflow stainless steel with Honda engine), walk behind snowblowers, snowplow shovels, fibreglass stakes and much more. Contact for more information. Come visit and we can look at bulk deals. Not doing a fire sale here, but will make a deal if you are interested in multiple items. All items are well maintained and generally 5 years old or newer. A couple items are more than 5 years old, but in very good condition. Canadian Border is open to USA residents if vaccinated, we are only 2.5 hours from the Michigan border, or about 3 hours from the Buffalo crossing in NY.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Give me a call 905377five five five five


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, you got some really nice stuff. I’m sure it will sell fast. Bump…


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Very interested in your John Deere 244K please give me a call at 419-674-1717 at your earliest convenience.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

How’s the selling going? Bump.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

VERY interested in your JD 244 K2 loader. Please call me asap at four one nine 674 seventeen seventeen. I will be awaiting your call! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I have contacted the seller twice left two postings, never had a response!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

SnowGuy said:


> I have contacted the seller twice left two postings, never had a response!


It's overpriced but I posted a 244 with arctic ld13 located in illernoiz in the CL section


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

A lot of the stuff went thru an auction from what I see. Not sure if it sold or not. 
Bryans auctions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> It's overpriced but I posted a 244 with arctic ld13 located in illernoiz in the CL section


That's an understatement...


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

FYI, the poster will not respond to questions. I really do not understand why he bothered to list if he doesn’t want to sell the items. He could at least have the common courtesy to either answer questions or pull the posting. Very inconsiderate!!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Inconsiderate is the new normal…


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Typical of a Facebook poster.


----------

